# Christmas decorations.



## Automata heart (Dec 2, 2011)

As it is december now, and I have started to deck my halls as it were, who here also decorates their place of residence? Do you do a tree?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 2, 2011)

We're not allowed to decorate until my dad brings the tree home, and if it were entirely up to him we wouldn't have a tree until the 24th of December. My dad is the Grinch, but less green. 

My mum usually bothers him into it, though, so yes, we decorate! I think I actually have an image from a couple Christmases ago of what our stairs tend to look like during the holidays -







I'm forever crushing the baby Jesus in the fucking Nativity set. HE'S ALWAYS IN MY WAY...

We also have since added these bizarre gold cone things that I'm constantly afraid I'm going to impale myself on...


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 2, 2011)

I fucking hate Christmas decorations. More often than not they're tacky and look horrible, and then you have to actually put them up and take them down again... meh. We're not decorating our house but I imagine that my mother will decorate hers.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't nessasarily decorate, because my parents say "ITs too much work" or something like that.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 2, 2011)

Edible decorations are best but have the drawback of having to be bought again every year :(


----------



## Cerberus87 (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't decorate because I don't have anything to decorate my home with. :(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 2, 2011)

We do a tree, yeah. It's always really pretty; we've got tinsel and a bunch of unique little charming decorations that my mom's mom used to own, and that my mom found at some store. I love decorating the tree, too, it's a lot of fun.

I'll probably make some paper decorations, too! :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes. Christmas where I live is huge business.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 2, 2011)

We have Christmas lights (many) on the outside of our house.
We have one (1) fake Christmas tree that we put up each year. We decorate it with some (a metric fuckton) of Christmas shit including:
-Tinsel (2-3)
-Those Orb Things ™ (over 9000)
-Random Shit ® (See above ÷ 2)
-One (1) Christmas Star ©

........
Eeyup.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 3, 2011)

We decorate every year - usually within the first twelve days of December (otherwise it's bad luck, according to my mum), and we've got a plastic tree and tinsel and everything. We used to put christmas lights in our front garden, but we haven't been bothered the last couple of years.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Dec 3, 2011)

We have our Christmas tree all up and pretty! We have star lights that hang in the windows and we put lights on the bushes outside our house :) We also have a glowing gingerbread house, santa statue-like-things, among many other decorations.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2011)

I am totally boring and have nothing up at all, and I don't think I tree would fit in my apartment. 

Maybe I should get a tiny tree... action figure size??


----------



## spaekle (Dec 3, 2011)

My favorite decoration back at home is this painted angel candle thing that I scraped some paint off of and gave a really fucked-up face with a drippy mouth and hollow eyes. And then it got too hot in the attic during the summer and melted a little, completing the masterpiece.

We still put it out every year, because it's too good not to.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2011)

My housemates from last year found a tree and decorations in the attic several days after moving into their new place in September, and immediately put it up. They've got a lovely rustic and cosy house, though, so it works. 

When I lived at home, it was war between myself and my dad - I'd want the decorations up as soon as possible after the start of December, and he'd want to wait until Christmas eve, and we'd comprimise depending how good/sneaky I was. Nowadays they get put up about a week before, but they're nothing too fancy - my parents stopped getting a real tree years ago when their dogs (which they stopped having when I was 1 year old) tried to eat it, but we do use lots of actual holly.

...I want to go home and for it to be Christmas now ;;


----------



## Ever (Dec 3, 2011)

My family gets a tree! It's full of ornaments now because every year, we get new ones :3 We also have 2 wreaths, stockings, and ribbon on the door! One year I wrapped my bedroom door in wrapping paper, but my mom got mad at me because I was WASTING WRAPPING PAPER OMG!


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! What is you guys view on christmas decor up in october/november?


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 9, 2011)

sakura said:


> Wow! What is you guys view on christmas decor up in october/november?


Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 9, 2011)

sakura said:


> Wow! What is you guys view on christmas decor up in october/november?


According to my mum, my old nursery school teacher used to put them up on the 1st of September.


----------



## H-land (Dec 9, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> Absolutely unacceptable.


Agree completely.

No decorations up here at the dorm, but I imagine my dad's got the lights up outside at home and they've at least thought about putting up our artificial tree.

And they might or might not be putting on ornaments, because Leopold Vladimir von Flauschigkatze likes climbing the tree and knocks things out of it. The furry little stinker.


----------



## Kinova (Dec 9, 2011)

sakura said:


> Wow! What is you guys view on christmas decor up in october/november?


Weeeeell it can be kind of silly but on the other hand I did used to visit this little village once a week for Tae Kwon Do and they would be out in full force with snowmen inflatables nearly as big as their houses in mid-November. Which was admittedly fun to look forward to.

We have an artificial tree and some decorations at home, which I like. I'm awful at making things look pretty, though, so I'm usually in charge of tree construction and Official Channel Surfer while my mum and sister sort out the attractiveness of the thing.

At my uni room I have this (the star is a post-it note, yes)... and this.


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 13, 2011)

Usually we just have a tree and decorate that! For most of my life we had an artificial tree, but once that one became so old and worn, we started getting real trees, which I loved (smells good). After a few years, though, my parents got tired of buying one each year and managing it, so we got a new fake one last year or year before.
For our tree we just have lights and ornaments, and sometimes a star if we can manage to make it stand upright (which we have this year!) xD We used to wrap the tree around with those long shimmery things, too, but that always got extremely messy, so we don't use those anymore.

In the past few years, Mom has been putting up wreaths on the door, too. _Sometimes_ we'll have lights outside the house, but usually we don't, and it's kind of random when we do.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 13, 2011)

We just got our tree up on Sunday and it is LOADED with ornaments, including ONE (1) conksuck wreath my sister made when she was... 3? 4?  man I don't even know, THREE (3) goats dressed up as Santa, Mrs. Claus, and Mrs. Claus in blue attire, ONE (1) little bell that's really low so our cat can play with it but she insists on attacking the garland instead, and NUMEROUS OTHER (???) nonstandard beautiful ornaments.

We've got lights up around our front door, but those are only up because we were too lazy to take them down several years ago.  There are also white lights in our dining room bay window, along with some snowflake-shaped garland that there wasn't room for on the tree.


----------

